# Bernice finally kidded!!!!!!!!!



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

After a rough delivery she had two healthy bucks. The first was sideways, she was in labor since 3 and delivered them around 8. 
I'm used to seeing does lie down during labor but she squatted like she was peeing. 
They are mini Nubian x nigerian. 
One buck has one ear like a nigerian and one like a Nubian. They are too sweet!!!!!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh my, how adorable is that one up, one down, ear thing??? 

Both are very cute, congratulations!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are adorable


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I love the ears, how silly-cute


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats ! Wonder if his ears will stay that way ? LOL


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't know so far it has but he will be placed in a pet home because of it.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here the boys. Andrew and oswald


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Andrew & Oswald are cute beyond reality!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh how cute!!!! <3


Mom of a Pygmy goat herd, five Labradors, three cats, three kids, a handful of hens and one naughty rooster.


----------



## ShanLouise37 (Jul 4, 2014)

They are adorable!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

They're adorable! The one with the stupidly cute ears will probably be snatched up as a pet in no time


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I just wanted to update. Mom and Andrew ( the one with the correct ears) were sold to a loving family who have 3 daughters who are home schooled so they will be loved on to death. I kept the one with the silly ears as a wether but they went back to normal. Oswald is getting so big he can finally be put in the milking stand so I can trim his feet. I had to adjust it a bit though. He's almost 3 months old now and such a sweetheart.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's so cute!❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## cecekingskid (Sep 5, 2014)

Aw a cutie! Can't wait to have some babies here!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , too cute  Congratulations


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

precious!!!


----------

